

Humanity’s Last Great Hope: Venture Capitalists - petethomas
http://online.wsj.com/articles/humanitys-last-great-hope-venture-capitalists-1413817498

======
rmtutty
You don't need to read the article. The title is the least whitewashed
portion, it just gets more ridiculous from there.

